# Meet the fuzzies!



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I currently have three small fuzzy pets of my own. Tapioca and Pudding are my male gerbils. They are identical twins and are nearly inseperable. Tapioca is sweet, frisky, and loves attention. Pudding is mischevious, a piggy, and occasionally nips. I also own a Syrian hamster named Pistachio. He is adorable, really soft, and grumpy. Here are some pictures, I would love to hear what you think of my buddies!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol! my favorite type of pudding is tapiocaxD there so cute!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Cute! I've had my female gerbils for a year and a half. They are pretty silly:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Pistachio looks EXACTLY like my "teddybear" hamster woodchips did! (Pretty sure it's the same breed) but when woodchips was 5 he actually got a wood shaving from his cage lining jammed in his eye somehow and died, ironic.... He used to let me carry him around and pet him, and he'd climb on my shoulder/head <3


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is another gerbil photo!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

XD Gerbils are really cute and adorable! Love your silly girls!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww! <3

Gerbils and hammies! :3


----------

